# Amazing Dog Training Holiday



## Bill Smith (Jun 29, 2008)

Hello -I'm new to this but thought having read your listed articles you might want to know of a great place to visit with your dog.Simply amazing!
I was looking for a place to holiday with my rather excitable Weimaraner and perhaps to include some training at the same time.I surfed the net & found the place every dog lover would dream of.Luxury accommodation and incredible training-that works!in dream surrooundings.I had a personal trainer for not only the dog but for me as well.We worked together throughout my stay, and I have not looked back.I was taught all about my dog and how to apply myself in a way he understands, and it worked.
He is a different dog, and we are having so much more fun now, enjoying eachother and he wants to please me.
Check out the sight, it really is worth a visit.
Kelford Dog Training Centre - WHY KELFORD? All the best Bill


----------



## xmo123 (Jun 30, 2008)

[url=http://www.belrion.com/en/eq.htm%5dbuy eq plat[/URL] [URL=http://www.belrion.com/en/wow.htm%5dcheap wow gold[/url] [url]=http://www.belrion.com]buy world of warcraft gold buy aoc gold buy L2 adena buy gil cheap gold wow][/url [url=http://www.belrion.com/en/wow.htm]buy wow gold alliance horde gold anyone of you bought/sold any wow gold from www.belrion.com ? I was told they deliver and are good and fast, appreciate if anyone here can give me some feedback ^^


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Welcome bill it looks really good but no prices, i would think it very dear to stay there, a great place though could do with some one to one with our way over excitable GSDS thanks for the link.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

Two lots of spam in one place, that's just being too kind!


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh wow did i fall for that.


----------



## Bill Smith (Jun 29, 2008)

Having wasted money on a local trainer for 2 months with no benefit at all(wont mention any names), for what me and my dog learnt it was worth every penny. It really gave me an insight into why my dog behaves as he does and ive now been given a training regime/ homework to make sure we (I) dont lapse! Hes like a different dog, i just hope he stays that way!lol


----------

